
The critical role of systems thinking in software development - sandal
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/the-critical-role-of-systems-thinking-in-software-development
======
practicingdev
I'm the author of this article.

If you find it interesting, here are some links to a couple other articles
I've really enjoyed on the topic:

# Queues don't fix overload

[http://ferd.ca/queues-don-t-fix-overload.html](http://ferd.ca/queues-don-t-
fix-overload.html)

# There is no happy path in programming

[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2016/01/29/no-
happy-...](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2016/01/29/no-happy-path-
in-programming/)

Also, if you're looking for a whole book on systems thinking, albeit in a more
general context, it's worth checking out "Thinking in Systems: A Primer" by
Donella H. Meadows.

Once you start thinking about this stuff it's impossible to not see it
everywhere. But for programmers, ops people, etc. that's a good thing...
because our jobs depend on it.

